

Ask HN: Are explainer / landing page videos a good investment? - tim_nuwin


======
pedalpete
I think it depends on your product. If you have a complicated product that
would be easily visualized, then an explainer could be a good investment.

If it is a marketing thing like dollar shave club, it could also be a good
investment.

But if people can get the gist of your product without an explainer video, it
might not be a good investment.

